# Toro Model 16575 mower



## wrmcq (Jun 8, 2012)

My mower has begun pump oil out of the oil filler tube even though the cap is in place. I have cleaned the air breather filter as specified in the users manual. It is a poly foam filter that is cleaned with warm soapy water and lubricated with oil after washing and drying. This has been a very good mower since i purchased it new in 1986 or 87. Can anyone tell me what might be the problem causing the engine oil to be expelled from the engine?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If it is leaking from around the base of the filler tube, then the filler tube seal is bad. There is an o-ring that goes on the cap of the filler tube, that may either be missing or failing.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is an O-Ring around the dipstick cap that may be damaged or missing. The air filter will not have any effect on this issue. The oil breather could be plugged or breather valve not working. You could also have wear in the cylinder or piston rings allowing blow by and causing pressure in the crankcase.


----------

